# Bright Bite dental chews....Wow !



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I went to buy some pet food today and was about to buy GREENIES but the store clerk suggested www.brightbites.com. There little stars that come in cinnamon or peppermint flavour. My malt loved it and it took her quite a while to eat it. They are made in the US. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Haven't tried either. Spookie just likes regular rawhide chewies, her grumpy 13 yo Poodle brother leaves them alone. If there is anything else in the house, he gets them, and share is NOT in his vocabulary!! LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh, we love those! The shape makes them a great cleaning treat and also takes a lot longer for Hunter to chew.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Do they have color in them? I hate the greenies because Bogie makes such a mess of himself with them. It would be nice to have another option. Which flavor did your dog try?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I only have gotten Hunter the peppermint ones and there is no coloring that I am aware of. He stays clean and so does my floor!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Are they hard (like the Greenies) or softer?


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Oooh it would be nice if these were a harder alternative to Greenies! Dora has gotten to be a real power chewer and those poor greenies don't stand a chance anymore!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I might give them a try if I can find them in my area. It looks like the only coloring they have is artificial coloring of the little specks of "flavor" (ie peppermint, cinnamon, spearmint) so not too bad. I wouldn't give them 1-2 per day like they suggest, though. lol


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we give Hunter about one per week (if he's been good :thumbsup: - I can't find the wink so this will have to do). 

I find them to be harder than greenies but not so hard that they can't be eaten. Hunter would chew through greenies in short time but these take a little while.

I encourage everyone to try them - I find them to be so much nicer than greenies and they don't stink likea flossie does!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Vanilla tried the cinnamon flavour for the first time yesterday and she truly enjoyed it. Kept her busy for 15 minutes. They are harder than Greenies and love that they are white in colour so no mess. Today I gave her the peppermint flavour and loved it too. I only bought 2 so will buy more this week. If you browse the website it has great info. on the product. Much, much better than Greenies.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm going to just order them online. Can you guys tell me what size to get?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

Bella really enjoyed it when I gave her one...But it was the small one and she put the whole thing in her mouth and started walking with it...Worried that she might choke on it I took it from her and put it in the Kong and she chewed one point of the star and wont touch it again...I wont let her chew it without the kong so if I were you Id maybe order the medium size one...I believe there is 3 sizes.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

BellaWella said:


> Bella really enjoyed it when I gave her one...But it was the small one and she put the whole thing in her mouth and started walking with it...Worried that she might choke on it I took it from her and put it in the Kong and she chewed one point of the star and wont touch it again...I wont let her chew it without the kong so if I were you Id maybe order the medium size one...I believe there is 3 sizes.


Hmmm ... I'll have to look again at the site ... and if I can't get an exact idea on the size, I'll contact them.

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

That's what I worry about the hard chewing things. Choking...

Someone got Nelson a Occupi with Busy Bars. And it was fine...until he got to the end when it was really small. He had the whole thing in his mouth, like the size of a grape and he was trying to chew it up. I know I'm paranoid, but I took it off of him. I even break his Mother Hubbard dog biscuits in half or thirds haha.

I am interested in this star things, but I worry about things that small and hard.


----------

